# Small caliber fans



## sonic (Jan 31, 2006)

I like 9`s & 45`s but I like shooting the small guns too. Any other 380/32 fans out there?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Used to have a Model 90 Beretta - It was .32 and looked like a PPK - It was a sweet gun - It belonged to my ex-wife's family - her father has turned the DA/SA into only SA, unfortunately.

Anyway, I had to give it back because of the divorce 

But, I have kewl guns now that I am remarried - So, I can't complain.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 3 380's PPK/S Colt Mustang and a Bersa
2 ,25 autos a Bauer and a Beretta 950
I sold my 32 last year but trying to get it back trading wife for it. Not kidding My requirement for the divorce. He's complaining I'm getting better deal.  

I have a Ruger MKII on lay a way I carry the PPK/S most time in pocket holster If not the PPK I use a S&W M-49 1973 bodyguard also pocket carry.


----------



## weed (Feb 3, 2006)

Yup, I love the small calibers. I have had a beautiful vintage little Beretta 418 .25 auto (too small?) for many years and took it along on many remote camping/fishing trips (it was about all I had for a pistol).

I even pulled it it for self defense once against a good size angry rattle-snake. I didn't have to shoot though, as it ended in a stand-off, and I was able to back (run) away- and the snake went on it's own way.

More recently, I bought a NIB Bersa model 86- (1996 vintage, designated as an "undercover" model- all steel & heavy, Houge type wrap-around grips) .380 auto-pistol that I really like and value.

Even more recently, I purchased (currently on lay-by) a S&W 432 PD Centennial model (hammerless) Airweight, snubnose revolver in .32 cal. H&R Magnum. This, (other than my Beretta .25 auto) is the only handgun I (will) posess that is really, compact, concealable, and light. And this one arguably has some appreciable amount of "stopping" power, with the right load.

Getting a little "older" and having a sometimes C-6 issue (neck); I really do appreciate the "smaller "calibers (less recoil). Besides, they're "fun' ...too.

Just don't wanna shoot that Mag Fo'ty Fo' ...no Mo'. (ouch)

--weed


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Yep! I've got a BDA in nickel and walnut, an 84FS and a Tom Cat in INOX. Each weapon serves a specific purpose and I love them all.


----------



## sonic (Jan 31, 2006)

I just saw a unique item at SOGs website. Its a hi cap 32 auto based on the Beretta 8X series of 380s. Ive never seen a 12 shot 32 auto. It would make a fun plinker.
http://www.southernohiogun.com/index.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

sonic said:


> I just saw a unique item at SOGs website. Its a hi cap 32 auto based on the Beretta 8X series of 380s. Ive never seen a 12 shot 32 auto. It would make a fun plinker.
> http://www.southernohiogun.com/index.html


That's a really good find...Here's a picture of the Beretta from SOGs website.


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

Yep, its hard too beat a Seecamp LWS-32 as a "deep cover" firearm;
and I carry one on a daily basis~! :-D


----------



## 686mak (May 14, 2006)

I only have two small cal. autos right know. both are Bulgarian made circle 10 Makarov PM's. one is the stock 9X18 Makarov cal. and the other is soon to be a .380ACP. ammo is getting hard to get for all cal. around here but the Makarov ammo is the hardest, so i am converting one to .380ACP for a plinking practice gun and using the other as my carry gun loaded with 9X18 Mak ammo. 
8) 8) 8) :smt023


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

michael t said:


> I have 3 380's PPK/S Colt Mustang and a Bersa
> 2 ,25 autos a Bauer and a Beretta 950
> I sold my 32 last year but trying to get it back trading wife for it. Not kidding My requirement for the divorce. He's complaining I'm getting better deal.
> 
> I have a Ruger MKII on lay a way I carry the PPK/S most time in pocket holster If not the PPK I use a S&W M-49 1973 bodyguard also pocket carry.


 escuse me but you lead us to believe your wife is a guy?thats ok if thats the case just not sure im reading you correctly. :lol: :?  :twisted: :wink: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

If I had to shoot anything it would be the 22LR. I have the most fun with them. At the reange I shoot the big stuff for 15 mins then 22's for the next 45min to 2 hours. Most fun to shoot out side


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

MY PPK/S .32 ACP has been shot more than any other gun i own.its handy enough to allways be avalible to plink over at a freinds house,in the countryside around my house ect.iv not had the bite problems but then i dont have those big fleshy hands  .the underside of the slide at the rear is a sharp as a razor i kid you not.the newer S&W PPK/S have this egde burnished and a bit more (ugly)beavertail than the older interarms models. :lol: :shock:


----------



## Porterfield (May 6, 2006)

Love my small caliber guns. Almost always have one on me as a BUG.

Kel-Tec .32ACP, .380
NAA Guardian .32ACP
Makarov (West German) 9 X18
Walther PPK/S .380


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

2 .380's and a .22.
Small can be fun.

AFS


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Oh I love small caliber handguns. My favorite has got to be a Ruger MKII pistol. Very fun, accurate, and reliable. And most importantly.........CHEAP TO SHOOT!!!


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I am a big guy but I love the mystic of pocket pistols. I own 4 9x18 Makarovs, a .380 Sig P230, a .380 Bersa Thunder, a 32acp Taurus PT 57,a 32acp Walther PP, a 32acp Kel-Tec, and a 22 Short Beretta M950. Regards, Richard :-D

This is the rarely seen Taurus PT 57, there are less than 10 in the USA:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Yeah Richard, nice looking pistol!


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Small calibers........I guess that would be anything less than my 45acp's. Lets see........I have a Kel-Tec P11 in 9mm and a Ruger SP-101 2" barrel thats hammerless in .357mag that are used as BUG's. I also carry a Taurus PT-145 in 45acp as a BUG. Ooops that's not a smaller caliber now is it???


----------

